# Which transfer glue for water repellent materials?



## jett (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi!

Does anyone know of a transfer glue for plastisol transfers that adheres to fabrics with water repellent coating like umbrellas and windbreakers?

Since there are vinyls with such glues there should be something similar for plastisol transfers.

Thanks,
Jett


----------

